# خزان الحريق



## Ahmed meca 88 (8 أغسطس 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
ممكن حد يفيدنا عن تفاصيل تركيب خزان الحريق و المياه


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (8 أغسطس 2015)

موجودة فى كورس ايمن عمر للحريق


----------



## هشام فكري محمد (28 أغسطس 2015)

هناك كود nfpa22 خاص بالخزانات و هو مرفوع على المنتدى على ما اعتقد


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (2 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

